# Pulsar



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

just a quick question...are pulsar watches any good...compared to seiko and citizen?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Yep, part of the seiko group. The pulsar military issue (and the civilian equivalant) are awesome watches dude. Not so sure of some of the others they do, way to many integrated bracelets, but there divers seem pretty cool


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

I've got a few Pulsars and tbh, they match up to most of my Seiko's for build quality and accuracy.

I understand that several manufactures use Seiko movements due to their accuracy and affordability.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Pulsar also use Seiko movements, and put there name on a modified dial, keep your eyes on the movement number. I have a Seiko military Alarm chrono which was expensive, bought an alarm Pulsar chrono from Argo* for Â£28 in the sale, you guessed right the same movement. Highly recommended.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I've had a few over the years and they've been great watches.


----------



## thedburgess (May 15, 2009)

I have one I am trying to flog. It is too similar to my Seiko five so it is surplus to requirements. Go on only Â£7 quid for a fully working day date stainless steel 100m watch in new condition. Then you can get a feel for a Lorus. 

The Lorus


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

thanks for the answers, theres a nice diver ive got my beady little eyes on


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

My Pulsar PXH221 is one of the more legible watches. The model is largely discontinued.

http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/5261/picture005q.jpg


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> Yep, part of the seiko group. The pulsar military issue (and the civilian equivalant) are awesome watches dude. Not so sure of some of the others they do, way to many integrated bracelets, but there divers seem pretty cool


Citizen seems to have too many integrated bracelets, too. Passed up many otherwise desirable Citizens only because of integrated bracelets.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

normdiaz said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, part of the seiko group. The pulsar military issue (and the civilian equivalant) are awesome watches dude. Not so sure of some of the others they do, way to many integrated bracelets, but there divers seem pretty cool
> ...


same here.....my motto is "if it can go on a lumpy or rhino then its a no no"


----------



## thelasher (Jul 13, 2009)

I do like a nice pulsar chrono

black or white?

Two more ebays, cost a tenner each.


----------

